# Gerber Avalanche toilet seat?



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I've been liking the Gerber Avalanche but the seat hangs over the front of the elongated bowl more than I'd like.. I've been using bemis seats. Has anybody found one that fits better?


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

i've found that seats fit funny on their viper's and maxwell's too. Either a little lip on the front or the sides. Also using bemis seats.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I put in 2 on Monday and they both hung over about an inch.


----------



## Pipe layer (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm using bemis and church seats


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm wondering if the Toto soft close would fit.. Or maybe the kohler soft close since it has the little washers that can be flipped for adjustment.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I think that it's kind of designed that way ,,, kind of like a little "lift Lip " . 

what ya think ?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Cal said:


> I think that it's kind of designed that way ,,, kind of like a little "lift Lip " .
> 
> what ya think ?




It's kinda what I was thinking.. I'd still like it to fit "properly".


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I always use the Church wood seats and have never had a complaint. Church slow close works as well


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I use Toto soft close and they fir really well. Still a little overhang, but not as bad as Bemis.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> It's kinda what I was thinking.. I'd still like it to fit "properly".


Agreed


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I'm wondering if the Toto soft close would fit.. Or maybe the kohler soft close since it has the little washers that can be flipped for adjustment.


I'm not a fan of the Kohler quick clean seats the seat has a little side to side play and feels cheap, not sure if the soft close has the quick clean feature.


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

Iv just installed one with a seat from comfort seats by John Stephens, looks pretty good with no over hang


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

shlomy81 said:


> Iv just installed one with a seat from comfort seats by John Stephens, looks pretty good with no over hang




That's a nice fit although I've never heard of them nor do I know where to get them from.


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> That's a nice fit although I've never heard of them nor do I know where to get them from.


We got it from our supplier


----------

